# Hurst Shift Knob 06'



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

Purchased a new White Hurst Shift Knob from Summitt Racing. Later found out that the shifter is not threaded to accept the Hurst Knob, which is. The stock factory knob is in fact " glued " on and must be forceably removed. This is the problem, the factory knob is not threaded, the new Hurst Knob is. You would think Summitt's personnal would have known that when I ordered the new knob. Anyone else had this problem? The only fix that I have found, is to actually purchased a new shifter that is in fact threaded.
kicks06:confused


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

You need to replace the rubbery stock shifter anyway so you have a great reason to do that now.You need to see which aftermarkets thread on I know the GMM ripshift is not.Do a search to help


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, kicks06,

The factory knob is held on by plastic tabs that catch in a groove on the
stick. Some people put silicon sealer on it, to stop rattles.
Do a search for Lou's Short Stick Shifter. It is shorter and has threads
instead of the snap on type knob mount.
It bolts to the shifter in place of the factory stick.
It is also solid, and the factory stick has a rubber bushing and has a "RUBBERY" feeling.
As mentioned above, an after market shifter would be better.
I have a B&M and love it. The GMM and Hurst Billet are great, also.

Larry


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Hurst makes a short shifter for that and it's really good! I'm a fan of it and also like the GMM rip shift. the only diffrence is that you need to remove the factory shifter plate off the transmission for the GMM shifter. hurst is bolt on from the top but you still have to get under the car to get at the 4 bolts to remover the insulator boot. e-bay will prob get you the best price. i got mine for under 250. it was new. it gives you the engraved knob with the 1-6 shift pattern too.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> You need to replace the rubbery stock shifter anyway so you have a great reason to do that now.You need to see which aftermarkets thread on I know the GMM ripshift is not.Do a search to help


Great advice. I put up with a stock shifter for 60,000. Dumb guy. Ripshifter, Hurst all make great units! I just finished installing a Hurst on my 05, those 4 nuts above the tranny are a pain, but well worth it. Good luck!


----------

